# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pyetje per Albon

## Llapi

Albo kush dhe perse mi kini zhduk nga ky forum te gjitha temat e hapura nga une dhe mi kini zhduk rret 15.000 postime a ban te me spjegosh qfar ka ndodh

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

hacked  ???

----------


## Neteorm

Llapi 
Disa tema kane kaluar ne kosh nga ana ime sepse nuk mendoj se ka vend propanganda serbe ne forum, je i lutur te lexosh rregulloren e nenforumit perkates.

Dhe sa per dijeni, forumi nuk matet per sasine e postimeve & temave por per cilesine e vleren qe duhen disktuar. 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------

murik (14-04-2017),Sayan2003 (15-04-2017)

----------


## skender76

Lazo,

ndoshta e ben me qellim te  mire, por kur fshin apo modifikon postimin e cilido anetari, per mendimin tim gabon, sepse kshu do ikin anetaret nje nga nje.
leri postimet ashtu siç jane, secili mban pergjegjesi vete per ato çfare shkruan.
Ti vete, mund ta mendosh sot ne nje mnyre neser mund ta mendosh ne nje menyre tjeter.

----------


## Neteorm

> Lazo,
> 
> ndoshta e ben me qellim te  mire, por kur fshin apo modifikon postimin e cilido anetari, per mendimin tim gabon, sepse kshu do ikin anetaret nje nga nje.
> leri postimet ashtu siç jane, secili mban pergjegjesi vete per ato çfare shkruan.
> Ti vete, mund ta mendosh sot ne nje mnyre neser mund ta mendosh ne nje menyre tjeter.


Edhe kjo qe po thua eshte e drejte nuk e disktukoj!
Arsyeja qe e kam bere disa here eshte vetem e vetem te mos kaloj banalizimi me tej sepse fjala sjell fjalen e kshu me radhe.. 

Dhe te jesh i bindur qe nuk me vjen aspak mire qe ky forum ka humbur anetaret dhe po humb anetare.

----------


## angmokio

Shume postime qe permbajne ofendime dhe jane jashte teme sigurisht qe fshihen nga moderatori perkates.

Nese hapesi i temes mendon se i eshte fshire ndonje teme apo postim padrejtesisht te kontaktojne stafin e forumit ne privat por jo te degjeroje ne sharje dhe ofendime.

Tema mbyllet!

----------

